# October 2014 Monthly Photo Contest Theme is . . .



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*"Best dog EVER!!" ​*
Your picture should be self-explanatory why your GSD is the Best Dog EVER!​ 
 IMPORTANT CONTEST RULES BELOW! *MUST* READ​
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​ 

Only ONE picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted. We are not kidding about this, make SURE that your picture is within size limits
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one or a picture taken by someone else.* It also means that if YOU are IN the picture, it will automatically be suspect of not following this rule, as someone else would have had to take the picture for you, unless it is obviously a selfie. 
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
*If you are attaching a photo use three periods ". . ." (or similar) as the required text. NO COMMENTS ALLOWED.*
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them. Changing a picture from colour to black and white is allowed. 
No changing your mind! The picture you post is it. We will not remove a picture because you wish to post a different one. 
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme OR I will pick the theme. 
If you have any questions about the photo contest or would like some rules clarified, please post them in the COMMENTS thread started for this month. 

You have from now to approximately Monday, October 27th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around September 28th to 31st.​
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

*...*


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

...


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

.......


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

**** Picture Removed - Rule #3 ****


----------



## Prewitt6670 (Apr 29, 2014)

* * *


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

* * *


----------



## Athena_ (Jun 10, 2014)

*...*

Asher and Vinnie


----------



## Goddess Athena (Nov 11, 2012)

...


----------



## CheyCher (Sep 26, 2014)

...


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

*** Deleted by ADMIN - not a photo contest entry ***


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Lykkan (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## keegan. (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## tiasam (Oct 11, 2014)

...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## kjess01 (Jan 18, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## plynn (Jan 22, 2014)

*Eikon Von Narnia (Shiloh)*

* * *


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

**** Removed by Admin - Rule #2 - Pic is 960 X 960 ****


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

...


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

...


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

*Ruger's October Photo Entry!*

***


----------

